# New betta :D Blue dragon Halfmoon!!



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I was at my lfs buying plants with my Dad . I said to myself no more bettas Dec , no more. But I spotted the bettas and was like. :shock: . "WOW" .There was Black Orchid Halfmoons. Violet halfmoons. Bright red crowntails and a Pineapple vt! I was shocked! I was like no im not buying one. But then my dad spotted this little guy and he said "You should get him , he is gorgeous" So my dad bought him for me. So meet my new guy and his planted tank. Name needed!


Here he is!










His tank










Oh hello!


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a lovely Betta and a nice tank set-up too.I have a sand substrate with live plants with bogwood too on my Betta tank.
He will love playing amongst the wood & plants and sleeping on the leaves 

Tomsk


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

He is a pretty boy! Nice find!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!  he is loving it in his tank! So much better than the guppy tank he was in at the store!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awwwwww, he's so pretty and cute! I love the pic with his face poking out. What type of betta is he? Delta or HM?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

He is a Halfmoon


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty boy! I'm pretty jealous XD 

Though blue dragons don't exis, I've been told... I'm guessing he's more of a copper. 

Still very pretty boy though!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, he's very pretty. I looooove his mask, and he's such a pretty blue!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

:nicefish:He's beautiful!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Woww, nice find!


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, goodness! He looks exactly like mine, but mine has less of a mask  So pretty!


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

awesome! great find!

Phil.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

what a cutie! i think the third "oh hello!" photo is competition material. He looks like a Damien to me.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's beautiful! I LOVE his coloring! <3 Congrats on him and your new tank! =]

I'm not sure about names but Celestial comes to mind. =] Maybe Spock? Such a pretty blue! <3 I'll look up some galaxy names to suggest as he reminds me of a galaxy! <3


----------



## amandag3001 (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cute fish. I have always like the name Phin for a fish.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooh, so pretty! How about Baloo or Orion?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

;-;

Blue dragon halfmoon.... my dream fish...


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I have decided to name him Pluto  It fits him well I think.


----------

